# really really trying....really really did it



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

got an xd-9sc....almost bought an xd-40 service. Really came down to me being more comfortable with a 9mm.

Thanks for everyones feedback. I bought the Gun at McBrides, in Austin Texas, and my guy, who does not speak on behalf of the shop, spoke of the current state of firearms and where the market is going. 6 months to get orders in (and they are a master dealer), the election, etc. Good stuff.

I will probably go back and get a service model, as that was my first choice, but (master dealer) did not have one. I wanted both in the beginning, so getting an SC first is no biggie.

Anyway, thanks for all the input. If you do not have one now, go this weekend.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the purchase!! You will not be disappointed! I purchased my service model and then went ahead and purchased my SC model within a few weeks. Go on and get that service model!! Do like me, and have one of them a bi-tone  Sexy!

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I picked up a XD9SC a few months ago as a replacement for my XD40 Service as my CCW gun (I still have the .40). You won't be disappointed with either, but you'll probably be happier in the long run with the SC in the 9mm because of muzzle flip and ammo costs.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

:smt023 Congrats !! Good Choice, you'll love it !!:mrgreen:


----------

